# sich vorbereiten auf (Akk.) - prepararse para



## Jiuman

Hola,

El de *sich *_*vorbereiten auf *_según el diccionario es _*prepararse para *algo_. ¿Qué os parecen estas frases? ¿Están bien?

El asistente *se prepara para *el trabajo en la Universidad de Hamburgo.
*Der Assistent *bereitet sich auf *die Tätigkeit an der Universität in Hamburg *vor*.

¿Estás ya *preparado para *viaje?
*Bist du gerade *auf *die Reise *vorbeiretet*?

*Me preparo para *el futuro que se avecina.
*Ich *bereite mich **auf *die Zukunkf, die kommt.


Vielen Dank!


----------



## muycuriosa

Jiuman said:


> Hola,
> 
> El de *sich *_*vorbereiten auf *_según el diccionario es _*prepararse para *algo_. ¿Qué os parecen estas frases? ¿Están bien?
> 
> El asistente *se prepara para *el trabajo en la Universidad de Hamburgo.
> *Der Assistent *bereitet sich auf *die Tätigkeit an der Universität in Hamburg *vor*.
> 
> ¿Estás ya *preparado para *viaje?
> *Bist du gerade *auf *die Reise *vorbeiretet*?  (vorbereitet)
> Diría algo como: Bist du schon bereit für die Reise? Quizás: Hast du schon alles vorbereitet für die Reise? O: Bist du schon abreisebereit? - siempre y cuando 'viaje' sea sinónimo de 'salida'... Por desgracia, ninguna de estas frases me suena realmente en alemán ...
> 
> *Me preparo para *el futuro que se avecina.
> *Ich *bereite mich **auf *die Zukunkf, die kommt.
> Ich bereite mich auf die ...(?) Zukunft vor. ¿Qué es avecinarse? No conozco esta palabra ni la encuentro.
> 
> Vielen Dank!


 
Saludos.


----------



## Jiuman

muycuriosa said:


> Saludos.




Anto todo muchas gracias por los consejos. Mi intención es hacerme tarjetas (Karteikarten) con estos verbos y los ejemplos. Así cuando voy en el U-Bahn o donde pueda leer les echo un vistazo y así me los aprendo!!!


Avecinarse es un verbo que viene de vecino y significa _que algo se acerca cada vez más_.

avecinarse = acercarse

Avecinarse se suele aplicar a cosas "negativas", como una tormenta, una crisis, problemas, etc. No se aplica nunca a objetos o personas, porque para eso ya está _acercarse _que es más genérico.

Al decir "el futuro que se avecina" con este verbo, estamos añadiendo connotaciones negativas al futuro.

Vielen Dank!



PS: han cerrado el post de las películas y series. ¡Qué pena! Yo también estoy interesado en series facilitas.....


----------



## muycuriosa

Hola de nuevo:

Gracias por la explicación de 'avecinarse' ... que, lo que me parece raro, no encontré ni en es.thefreedictionary.com ni en el diccionario de wordrefererence ni en mi diccionario esp.-alemán. Sin embargo, en el diccionario Salamanca que acabo de consultar está. Qué raro.

Con 'Zukunft' aún no encuentro ninguna traducción de 'se avecina' que me guste; si habláramos de 'Gewitter' por ejemplo, podríamos decir 'das drohende Gewitter', con 'Krieg' 'der nahende Krieg'. ('nahend' en sí no conlleva la connotación de la que hablas, pero como va con 'Krieg' la connotación negativa es obvia de todas formas.) Con 'Zukunft' ni 'nahend' ni 'drohend' me parecen idiomáticos.

Lo de las tarjetas (¿se puede decir 'fichas' también?) con las palabras y los ejemplos me parece una excelente idea. Yo también aprendo palabras siempre con ejemplos - aunque no lo haga con un fichero, sino con un cuaderno. Pero las repaso como uno lo hace con un fichero. Y además tengo que escribirlas varias veces, leer no es bastante para mí. Pero hay gente que tiene mejor memoria que yo ...

Saludos.


----------



## Jiuman

muycuriosa said:


> Lo de las tarjetas (¿se puede decir 'fichas' también?) con las palabras y los ejemplos me parece una excelente idea. Yo también aprendo palabras siempre con ejemplos - aunque no lo haga con un fichero, sino con un cuaderno. Pero las repaso como uno lo hace con un fichero. Y además tengo que escribirlas varias veces, leer no es bastante para mí. Pero hay gente que tiene mejor memoria que yo ...
> 
> Saludos.



Sí, fichas de hecho es más normal. 

Al final he añadido dos ejemplos más. El del futuro no me convence.

Me preparo para el exámen con la ayuda del profesor.
**Ich bereite mich auf die Prüfung mit der Hilfe des Professor.*

Hoy en día la gente joven sale muy bien preparada de la Universidad.
**Heutzutage ...???*. (No sé como construir esta frase) 

Un saludo y seguiré analizando verbos.


----------



## muycuriosa

Jiuman said:


> Sí, fichas de hecho es más normal.
> 
> Al final he añadido dos ejemplos más. El del futuro no me convence.
> 
> Me preparo para el exámen con la ayuda del profesor.
> *Ich bereite mich auf die Prüfung vor mit der Hilfe des Professors. - o: Ich bereite mich mit der Hilfe meines / des (yo prefiero: meines) Professors auf die Prüfung vor.*
> 
> Hoy en día la gente joven sale muy bien preparada de la Universidad.
> **Heutzutage ...???*. (No sé como construir esta frase)
> _Este 'preparado' para mí también es un problema. Intento: _
> *Heutzutage / Heute verlassen die jungen Leute gut ausgebildet die Universität. / Wenn die jungen Leute heute die Universität verlassen, sind sie gut auf das Berufsleben vorbereitet. *_- muy lejos de lo que dices tú, lo sé ..._
> 
> Un saludo y seguiré analizando verbos.


 
Yo, cuando apunto y aprendo ejemplos en español, los saco del diccionario Salamanca, que me parece bastante bien. Así no arriesgo aprender algo incorrecto / no idiomático.
¿Conoces por ejemplo 'Langenscheidts Großwörterbuch Deutsch als Fremdsprache' o Duden: Deutsches Universalwörterbuch A-Z'? Para gente que aprende alemán a mí me gusta sobre todo el primero, porque no contiene demasiadas palabras / demasiados significados y ejemplos.

Saludos


----------



## Jiuman

muycuriosa said:


> Yo, cuando apunto y aprendo ejemplos en español, los saco del diccionario Salamanca, que me parece bastante bien bueno . Así no *me *arriesgo *a *aprender algo incorrecto / no idiomático.
> ¿Conoces por ejemplo 'Langenscheidts Großwörterbuch Deutsch als Fremdsprache' o Duden: Deutsches Universalwörterbuch A-Z'? Para gente que aprende alemán a mí me gusta sobre todo el primero, porque no contiene demasiadas palabras / demasiados significados y ejemplos.
> 
> Saludos




Mmmm, ¿ese diccionario es Deutsch-Deutsch? La profesora nos ha dicho que compremos uno D-D, pero yo veo tan lentísimo usar el diccionario en papel, aunque creo que también está en CD.
Ya tengo un diccionario pequeño Deutsch-Spanisch de la editorial Langenscheidt y uno verde de imágenes (Bildwörterbuch) que no uso apenas.

Tomo nota de los que me dices y me lo compraré. Ahora que voy avanzando más necesito información precisa.

He hecho unas pequeñas correcciones arriba.

Salu2 y gracias por las aclaraciones una vez más!


----------



## muycuriosa

Hola Jiuman:

Pues, sí, ese diccionario de Langenscheidt que mencioné es Deutsch-Deutsch. Y a mí me parece muy bueno, porque selecciona un poco. No es tan (casi) exhaustivo como el de Duden. 
No sé nada del que citas en tu post siguiente, pero después de todo me parece que no es importante que compres uno o que estudies con uno en Internet, lo importante para mí es que sea monolingüe. Para mis estudios el diccionario bilingüe - con el que trabajo también, claro - es sólo un complemento (?? Ergänzung); siempre me fío más de lo que leo en el diccionario Salamanca o en otro monolingüe que en el Langenscheidt o Pons Deutsch - Spanisch / Spanisch - Deutsch. Y aún en el diccionario Salamanca hay tantas cosas que no encuentro ...

Gracias por las correcciones. Pero me quedan preguntas:
¿Es que se utiliza siempre *'arriesgarse a'* cuando sigue un infinitivo (y no 'arriesgar'? 
Ich wollte es nicht riskieren, so viel Geld zu verlieren.
No quería arriesgarme a perder tanto dinero.

¿Cuándo puedes utilizar '*estar bien' *en vez de 'ser bueno' para cosas? ¿Nunca? 

Gracias.

Saludos


----------



## Quelle

Jiuman said:


> *Me preparo para *el futuro que se avecina.
> *Vielleicht: Ich bereite mich darauf vor, was die Zukunft bringen wird.*
> *Oder etwas freier: Ich will auf alle Eventualitäten der Zukunft vorbereitet sein.*


----------

